# Mimi has crossed over...



## bklynmm (Dec 7, 2004)

I do not feel a sense of peace for some reason. The procedure was extremely fast. Faster than I expected. They overdosed her with barbituates and she was gone in 3 seconds. I don't think I was mentally prepared for her departure although I knew she had to go. I am in so much pain, I do not know how to describe it. How do you find this sense of peace?


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry that you had to make the decision to put Mimi to sleep.

As for finding peace I am not sure. I would think that it will take time to get over the shock of your loss. I know you know that you did the right thing, that it was time for her to go. 

"I have decided to send you to a land free of pain not because I did not love you but because I loved you too much to force you to stay."


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Mimi. At least she's not struggling and in pain any more. How could you prepare for the loss of a loved little one, even when you know it's coming? I hope you find comfort remembering all the good times you had together.



LoveMyKitties said:


> "I have decided to send you to a land free of pain not because I did not love you but because I loved you too much to force you to stay."


Exactly what I think also. Please know that you did the best thing for Mimi even though it caused you so much pain and loss. You truly loved her.


----------



## bklynmm (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words and well wishes. Have a merrry xmas and a joyous new year everyone! BTW, I have decided not to have anymore pets, the pain at the end is unbearable. Maybe a single goldfish in a small bowl.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh I can totally empathize with you on the pain as most of us. When we put our beloved cat to sleep because of stomach cancer in July I was inconsolable. The void I felt, the depression, guilt and yes even anger...I thought I was not gonna snap out of it. I had never witnessed such a procedure and didn't know what to expect. I even felt I could not trust another vet etc. I also said to my husband, we are not getting another cat or animal ever. I can't go through this. We had 1 other cat at home. But since then we have adopted 2 neighborhood strays. And we are up to 3 cats which keep me busy. But I do still get misty eyed as I think of our other cat to this day. I even compare them but I have not regretted giving a home to these strays at all. Each of them bring me such joy.

I'm sorry for your loss and pray in time you will find peace. I know you loved your Mimi very much.


----------

